# Pop Up Emitter Erosion



## Cajun (Oct 22, 2020)

Our pop up runs to the curb but continues to erode and keep the area around it like a swamp. Is there anything that can be done to fix this or do I just have to deal with it. It's getting old filing in the area with dirt and sand regularly.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would dig up the pop up and re pitch toward the concrete to encourage water to flow that direction. It looks like you are having flow issues due to a flat pitch.


----------



## Cajun (Oct 22, 2020)

My only concern is I had to lift it a lot to get it over the curb. I guess I will just have to play with it to see how much I can raise it before any issues come up.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Not sure if you are allowed to or not but you could cut the curb right there and remove the pop up emitter and have it drain right into the gutter.


----------

